# Rihanna Trennung! Solo-Urlaub auf Barbados



## Mandalorianer (29 Dez. 2010)

*Rihanna
Trennung! Solo-Urlaub auf Barbados
​**
Wer braucht da noch einen Mann? Beim Urlaub auf Barbados fehlte von Rihannas Boyfriend Matt Kemp jede Spur. Nun sickerte durch: Die Sängerin und der Baseballstar haben sich tatsächlich getrennt. ​*

Gemunkelt wurde schon länger darüber, doch nun scheint das Liebes-Aus von Popstar Rihanna (22) und dem Baseballspieler Matt Kemp (26) offiziell zu sein. Beim Weihnachtsurlaub in ihrer Heimat Barbados wurde die Sängerin ohne ihren Boyfriend gesichtet und amüsierte sich stattdessen mit ihrer Familie am Strand. Jetskifahren, Sonnen, Faulenzen – es schien ihr an nichts zu fehlen. „Sie haben sich schon vor einigen Wochen getrennt, im Grunde ist Rihanna schon darüber hinweg. Matt hatte es satt, dass er ihr wie ein Hündchen um die Welt hinterherreisen sollte. Er sehnt sich nach einer normaleren Beziehung“, erzählte ein Insider aus dem Kreis der Sängerin dem „Us“-Magazin. Zudem sei es zwischen den beiden nie so ernst gewesen wie es aussah, so die Quelle weiter.

Gemeinsam entdeckt wurden Rihanna und Matt Kemp erstmals im Januar dieses Jahres. Bereits vor Weihnachten wanderten Gerüchte durch die Presse, dass sich das Paar getrennt hätte, weil beide fremdgegangen seien. Matt war in einem Club in Hollywood mit zwei Frauen gesichtet worden, die er laut dem Internetportal „Showbizspy.com“ mit nach Hause nahm. Rihanna soll wieder mit dem Rapper Drake (24) geflirtet haben, mit dem ihr schon nach der Trennung von Chris Brown (21) eine Affäre unterstellt wurde.

Doch vermutlich scheiterte ihre Beziehung letztendlich an der zu großen Entfernung: Während Kemp mit seiner Mannschaft, den „Los Angeles Dodgers“, von einem Baseballspiel zum nächsten fährt, lebt Rihanna aus dem Koffer und reist um die ganze Welt. Bereits im Sommer hatte die Sängerin angedeutet: „Es ist wirklich schwierig, weil wir beide die meiste Zeit des Jahres voneinander getrennt sind und viele Verpflichtungen haben. Das wird von Zeit zu Zeit sehr anstrengend, aber es ist, wie es ist“, sagte Rihanna.

Nach der Prügel-Attacke ihres Ex Chris Brown und der folgenden Trennung ist nun wohl auch die Episode Matt Kemp beendet. Dennoch sprach Rihanna gerade im „Interview“-Magazin über Nachwuchspläne und Kinder in ihrem Leben: „Es könnte in einem Jahr oder in zehn Jahren passieren. Ich würde sie gerne in meiner Heimat Barbados aufziehen.“ Fehlt nur noch der richtige Mann dazu ...

*Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Punisher (3 Jan. 2011)

Ich hätte Zeit


----------

